
Show HN: Blockchain calm: A blockchain playground - lorenzosnap
https://lorenzoongithub.github.io/blockchaincalm/
======
lorenzosnap
Hi there,

Like many, I have stumbled on tons of articles on the blockchain. Some very
good, some not so good. But I never stumbled on some easy blockchain simulator
where I could try things out.

So if you are like me, and you don't like being told things as much as you
like coming to the conclusion yourself then you really need to give
blockchaincalm a chance.

thanks,... and any feedback is good feedback

~~~
asasidh
checkout [https://blockchaindemo.io/](https://blockchaindemo.io/) and
[https://anders.com/blockchain/hash.html](https://anders.com/blockchain/hash.html)

~~~
lorenzosnap
Thanks. I was not aware of those two sites. Similar ideas but different
results.

